# Battaglin Aelle, Retro/Modern



## serfur1 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is my latest build - I picked up a Battaglin frame from the US, I live 20 minutes from the Battaglin factory, so I "brought it home" to the Dolomites. I transferred everything over from my old Cannondale and changed out a few things. Eventually I'll take off all the Shimano and replace with Campy Centaur/Veloce. It rides sooooo nice, much softer than the Cannondale but just as stiff. It's Aelle tubing which is good for me, straight gauge, strong. I'm 6' and 215. My only complaint is that the dropouts aren't chrome. I'm also going to get the fork painted when I get back to the states. I haven't weighed it yet, feels about the same or just a little heavier than the Cannondale.


----------



## seddo (Jul 9, 2012)

very, very nice luv the colour scheme and the champagne corks add the class

cheers
Seddo


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Very clever way to make use of the Easton's red. I say keep it that way.


----------

